# Clare davies to Mark Allman where is he based and........



## SAL66 (10 June 2007)

I have a budget of 4K at very very tops 4.5K, would Mark Allman have something in my price range or is he very expensive, also have done a yell.com enquiry on him  and is he based in Crewe in Cheshire or have I got the wrong one.

Also if anyone knows of other good dealers in and around Derbys /staffs area can you let me know please.

Thanks


----------



## Maesfen (10 June 2007)

Patches or Pidge would answer this and be right, I'm only going by the phone book but the address I have for him is -
Ray (Dad, since died but still trade under his name) and Mark Allman.
Madeley Heath Farm, Watering Trough Bank, Madeley Heath, Crewe. CW3 9LT.
01782 750292.  
That was in Yellow Pages a couple of years ago and as far as I know they haven't moved but I'm willing to be corrected by the locals!
I would have thought your budget wouldn't be a problem there and they seem very decent people to deal with, no problems there; they also have decent type animals too.
Good luck!


----------



## sillygillyhorse (10 June 2007)

It is a good few years since I looked at horses on Mark's yard (Ray was still alive then) but have to say found them pleasant people to deal with and from what I remember had a good reputation.

The address you gave is the one I went to.  Hope you find your dream horse.


----------



## SAL66 (10 June 2007)

Thanks I feel the need to make a phone call asap, I will let you know what I find.

Thanks everyone for all your help and advice it certainly helps !


----------



## 121272MDV (10 June 2007)

let us know how you get on with mark. 

and just a tip with him if he tells you he doesnt have anything give him a week then re-ring him (he can be forgetful) lol 

good luck


----------



## Pidge (10 June 2007)

Well I got Pidge for £3850 from him 2 years ago if that's any help? If you can't get him on that number let me know and I'll PM you his mobile number? Yes he is based in Madeley Heath.
When I tried Pidge his wife, she events, rode first then me, she also took Pidge in the big field with a load of loose horses and rode him in there. He cantered no probs and she fended off the other horses with her stick  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 proved to me that he was sensible in company  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Went back for a second try and that was it done deal  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Would certainly go back to Mark if I had to get another one


----------



## SAL66 (10 June 2007)

Thanks for that tip , fingers crossed he's got my dream horse waiting for me on my first ring!.

I am getting a liitle tired of chasing up and down the motorway looking at horses from private ads that are not really as described and going through the whole process from not wanting to hurt their feelings, but really should be able to say no sorry he's not what I am looking for then saving every one time, but I can't do it , but I guess I'm going to have to toughen up .


----------



## The Virgin Dubble (10 June 2007)

Sal, I have replied to your PM, but just in case it hasn't gone through due to the forum probs:

A definite YES to Mark

A definite NO to Claire.


----------



## Patches (10 June 2007)

Mark Allman is based a Madeley Heath. More staffs. Not far from Keele University. 

He's got a good reputation around here and will take horse's back and refund/exchange. He's joint master of the North Staffs hunt. His yard is less than 5 minute's drive from me.


----------



## Patches (10 June 2007)

Yup they are lovely people. Mark and his wife Alison run a good yard and bring on some very nice horse's. Alot are Irish.

Average price for a 4 year old, backed a few months (but schooled well considering how green they must be) is about £2500.


----------



## Patches (10 June 2007)

That's the right address. Depending on where the OP is coming from, it's way off Crewe. Just outside of Newcastle under Lyme really. Just that we're bang on the border and his road crosses the border into Cheshire.


----------



## SAL66 (10 June 2007)

Well Pidge looks fantastic, I would be well pleased to get one that looks as well as Pidge.
I am not that far away, so when I go to see one, would any one like to be my 2nd opinion, I'm the only horsey one in my circle of friends and would value somebodyelses honest opinion


----------



## Pidge (10 June 2007)

He didn't look like that when I got him as he has just come over from Ireland where he had done 38 days hunting  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 This is him the first day I had him, 27.5.05 





nothing that good food and exercise hasn't solved  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Sometimes you need to look past what the horse looks like and look to see what he/she can become? If it wasn't for my friend going with me I'd never have had him, as she said ignore the fact he is thin, look at his height, length of body, amount of bone and those huge shoulders and she was right, he carries me round no problem whatsoever  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Have you PM'd Patches as she is only 5mins away from his yard to see if she would go with you? If she can't go with you then I'll come if I'm free when you go?


----------



## Fantasy_World (11 June 2007)

I would recommend Mark Allman as well as they seemed nice people and yard owner recommended them too. They are only a short distance away from my horses in Leycett so I popped over to see them after I had the big lad on loan.
I spoke to his wife Alison and she seemed really nice ( had some lovely JR's too) but they had nothing suitable for my daughter at the time and they were a little out of my price range too as I didn't have thousands sadly 
	
	
		
		
	


	




But yes all above is correct on their location and they have a nice yard too. Horse walkers et al and it is kept spanking clean too ( what I saw of it) and that says a lot in my opinion.
A clean yard, and clean and healthy horses shows to me that people care about their animals and their reputation.
If I had had the money I would have gladly gone back and bought a horse from them if the right one came along.
Good luck 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Cazx


----------

